# What do you guys think about Alpine Type-R subs?



## Juan.Robles (Dec 11, 2007)

Just wondering, as the title says, what you guys think about the Type R's...I was planning on getting one 12" and maybe a Hifonics TXi 4006 amp for it. 

While here...what do you guys think about Hifonics amps...I have heard good things so far, just wondering what you guys thought....

thanks...


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a alpine type x 12 I love it being paired with a alpine amp. For the right dollars t can be yours. I might sell it.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

whats your price range, type R are pretty decent but nothing to brag about. Ive done a recent install with 1 12' pioneer 3000watt dvc forgot the model num sorry and a bit lazy to look it up for you at the moment sorry lol but that one sub pounds man sounds like 2 subs i hooked it up to a lanzar opti amp wch isnt too great but it was pretty dam loud and gave good sound.


----------



## NissanSE-Rape (Nov 18, 2007)

Type R's do a pretty good job my friends got a single 12" Type-R and it punches real nice and also drags nice too for rap. If you can get a 12" for around 150-180 I'd say you're doin good.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

i had set of 12`s alpine along with all the right stuff for it and it sounded good... but i tested a Punch P2 and it out did the alpine by a long shot... but the best of all are the Kicker Comps dont cost as much but sound just as good as a alpine... i just have two 10`s in my car and it tears it up...


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I think you would get some better maybe less bias info if you went to a audio forum instead of trying your luck in here


----------



## kwk1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Alpine is known for head units and amps, not speakers.


----------



## NissanSE-Rape (Nov 18, 2007)

It all depends on what you pay for it. Like I said if you can get a pair of 12's for about 300 you're all set. I disagree, Alpine makes a halfway decent speaker (other than the Type-S's) as long as you don't pay what Best Buy charges for it. I sell car audio we sell kenwood alpine and JL Audio, JL is the best by a long shot, but for the price I can get someone a pair of type-r's for, unless you've got the money, you can't really beat it.


----------

